# East coaster headed out West (Utah) for the first time ever, March 3-7th...



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

It's not Utah.
It's us bringing bad weather around.
We are cursed this winter. :cloud2:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

The pattern definitely changed. As I read on OpenSnow, they lost their mojo. Hopefully you get soft conditions or things turn around. I can't wish you much luck though because that would mean New England won't get any if they do.

I was out there for the first time in early February 2013. We stay in both Ogden and Sandy. We hit Snowbird, Brighton, Snowbasin. Did Canyons on arrival for the free half day w. boarding pass. A buddy got there early and did Pow Mow.

We made the drive to Jackson Hole, well worth it, it's about 5 hrs away. Stayed at the Hostel in Teton Village, it was everything we needed and nothing else.

What's your plan when you get there?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

The Bird has a 91 inch base and pretty much everything is open (though tracked-out.) I'm hitting the same weekend. Keep thinking good thoughts.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats WAY WAY too far out to get worked up.......anything more than 5 days out is fantasy land forecast, plan for a trip to PowMow if you want fresh tracks days or even weeks after the last storm.

Wasatch Snow Forecast | Your Utah Powder Resource


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

how's it looking? wishing I was headed someplace to ride this weekend


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Hurry up and switch your trip to Tahoe.

EPIC WATCH! 5-10 FEET OF SNOWFALL EXPECTED IN THE SIERRA NEXT WEEK | Powderchasers.comPowderchasers.com


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

ridinbend said:


> Hurry up and switch your trip to Tahoe.
> 
> EPIC WATCH! 5-10 FEET OF SNOWFALL EXPECTED IN THE SIERRA NEXT WEEK | Powderchasers.comPowderchasers.com


Stop torturing the poor guy!!!


----------



## VonHess (Feb 16, 2016)

ridinbend said:


> Hurry up and switch your trip to Tahoe.
> 
> EPIC WATCH! 5-10 FEET OF SNOWFALL EXPECTED IN THE SIERRA NEXT WEEK | Powderchasers.comPowderchasers.com


just got a tear in my eye :grin:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Was at Brighton today and it was absolutely a blast !!!! They got a few inches and it was cold, good snow. Trees were so bomb to ride and 32 had an event in the banked slalom & rain jam. This place is legit, reminds me of Meadows somewhat. 

It was good enough we may do Solitude tomorrow instead of Snowbird. 

Park City, I was not impressed.


----------

